# BR-785 Road Hydro Brakes - No Bleed Port?



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

Checking out the caliper on a set of BR-785 brakes on a Specialized Diverge and I see that where you normally have a bleed port with a nipple there is just a plug. No rubber covered nipple, just a plug. When did they make this change, and how are the brakes supposed to be bled if you don't have a nipple to attach a hose? Anyone have any info?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-BR0004-03-ENG.pdf

click


----------



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you! I feel like an idiot but the bleed port is pretty well recessed and hidden on the bottom of the caliper.


----------

